# Topic Of The Week 01, December, 2008



## Admin (Dec 22, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Empire of the Sikhs: The Life and Times of Maharaja Ranjit Singh*

I found this [post=91288]post[/post] on "Empire of the Sikhs: The Life and Times of Maharaja Ranjit Singh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 23, 2008)

*When HE comes to mind, ....*

I found this [post=25415]post[/post] on "When HE comes to mind, ...." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Dec 24, 2008)

*re: Silent Crisis Within a Community*

I found this [post=80527]post[/post] on "re: Silent Crisis Within a Community" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Why I chose Sikhism*

I found this [post=74158]post[/post] on "Re: Why I chose Sikhism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Shabad -Thirsty for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved*

I found this [post=82265]post[/post] on "Shabad -Thirsty for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Why I chose Sikhism?*

I found this [post=59979]post[/post] on "Why I chose Sikhism?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Iraq to rebuild Guru Nanak's shrine*

I found this [post=91382]post[/post] on "Iraq to rebuild Guru Nanak's shrine" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Three*

I found this [post=91378]post[/post] on "Three" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 25, 2008)

*Three*

I found this [post=91378]post[/post] on "Three" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Three*

I found this [post=91378]post[/post] on "Three" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Sinister (Dec 25, 2008)

*If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91423]post[/post] on "If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Dec 25, 2008)

*If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91423]post[/post] on "If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Can Men and Women Be Friends ?*

I found this [post=91421]post[/post] on "Can Men and Women Be Friends ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Laughter: The Best Medicine*

I found this [post=60223]post[/post] on "Laughter: The Best Medicine" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2008)

*Laughter: The Best Medicine*

I found this [post=60223]post[/post] on "Laughter: The Best Medicine" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91466]post[/post] on "Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Can Men and Women Be Friends ?*

I found this [post=91495]post[/post] on "Re: Can Men and Women Be Friends ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Can Men and Women Be Friends ?*

I found this [post=91495]post[/post] on "Re: Can Men and Women Be Friends ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## kiram (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?*

I found this [post=91530]post[/post] on "Re: Naam, Shabad and Bani - what's the difference ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Please define literal meaning of Sat Sri Akaal*

I found this [post=9028]post[/post] on "Re: Please define literal meaning of Sat Sri Akaal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 01, January, 2009"


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived*

I found this [post=91556]post[/post] on "Re: If You've Never Failed You've Never Lived" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 02, January, 2009"


----------

